# Anyone use a cordless impact driver ?



## Mt-Pockets (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm looking into buying a Makita BTD 144 Impact driver.. 

From what I know it's a brand new driver.. and I haven't come across any reviews on it yet...

I'd like to Buy the tool alone.. Makita BTDZ 144

Makita USA - Tool Details - BTD144

I'm hoping that the batteries from my other makita with work with this one..

the batteries I currently have are Lithium-Ion.. I'm sure they'll be fine...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Mt-Pockets said:


> I'm looking into buying a Makita BTD 144 Impact driver..
> 
> From what I know it's a brand new driver.. and I haven't come across any reviews on it yet...
> 
> ...


Hi Dennis, I've got the small, 9.6V DeWalt and they are really nice. I really like it for driving pocket screws. It also doesn't tend to cam out on tight phillips. That one you're looking at has 1400 in/lbs torque, should be able to change tires with the thing. :sold:
18V is 18V as far as the tool is concerned, it's the charger that gets picky.


----------



## Mt-Pockets (Sep 9, 2009)

jschaben said:


> That one you're looking at has 1400 in/lbs torque, should be able to change tires with the thing. :sold:
> 18V is 18V as far as the tool is concerned, it's the charger that gets picky.


That 1400# torque is what's selling me on it..

See I have the batteries and Charger "Pretty much the same.. except for a New Sticker "I believe".. 

I'm looking to use it for the same.. and deck work..


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Mt-Pockets said:


> That 1400# torque is what's selling me on it..
> 
> See I have the batteries and Charger "Pretty much the same.. except for a New Sticker "I believe"..
> 
> I'm looking to use it for the same.. and deck work..


Thing ought to be right at home on deck work. Likely will need the torque setting to keep from busting screw heads


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a 14.4V Hitachi. I would not be without it.

Looking at the pics of the Makita the max torque is about 40% greater than mine (which BTW is more than ample). I suspect that the speed and power selector shown will be quite an important feature.

If you do buy it please keep us updated and write a short review. I shall be in the market for another one soon as the batteries on the Hitachi are nearly dead...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey Dennis, there are a couple of reviews on amazon... seems to be going over well there.


----------



## Mt-Pockets (Sep 9, 2009)

I went ahead and bought it the other day.. I needed it badly... I was hoping that it would arrive sooner.. It's expected to be here on Tuesday..:blink:

When I ordered it it said free 2 day shipping with FEDex.. When I got the tracking info it gave me next weeks del date.. 

Oh well.. It is what it is !!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I use the air type 

They have the power,,small ones and big ones on hand..1/4" to 1"

The battery type always seen to go dead right at the point you need them the most..they are cheap and smaller in mass the norm..than the elec.ones ,,the 1" one is a tank but it will snap off 3/4" diam.bolts in a heart beat, if needed..

=========


----------



## Mt-Pockets (Sep 9, 2009)

I use the "Air" one too. But not for sinking screws..:lol:

this one that I bought is for screws and small lags.

Air tools / Power tools... gotta luv em...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI 

They will sink screws and lag screws easy,,with the right bit,,the one I use just snaps on like a socket..from 3/4" long to 4" long bits...in all types of drivers.. like the sq.drive ones, that are 6" to 8" long..but I do use a 1/2" Snap-On air drill for them,with tons of power..


=========



Mt-Pockets said:


> I use the "Air" one too. But not for sinking screws..:lol:
> 
> this one that I bought is for screws and small lags.
> 
> Air tools / Power tools... gotta luv em...


----------



## selewis (Apr 27, 2009)

jschaben said:


> Hi Dennis, I've got the small, 9.6V DeWalt and they are really nice. I really like it for driving pocket screws. It also doesn't tend to cam out on tight phillips. That one you're looking at has 1400 in/lbs torque, should be able to change tires with the thing. :sold:
> 18V is 18V as far as the tool is concerned, it's the charger that gets picky.


This thing will be torquey enough to change the rotation of the earth if you can find something solid to connect it too.


----------



## Mt-Pockets (Sep 9, 2009)

I received it a fews days ago and I can't believe I didn't buy one sooner.. 

It has soooo much torque and it very light and fits in my hand perfectly.. I can see this being a favorite of mine..


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

( Tim " the tool man " Taylor grunt ) " ah ah ah "


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I use the Makita daily at work. The new guns are lighter than previous models, batteries last slot longer, & charge up in about 15-20 minutes. I have 4 generations of Makita impacts & they have all perfomed exceptionally well especially the new 18v's. You will not be disapointed.


----------

